# Netzwerk / Remote-Zugriff auf Home



## xcomse (11. Februar 2006)

Hiho zusammen,

fuer folgende Problemstellung finde ich keine wirkliche Loesung:

Ein Linux-Server hat 4 verschiedene User mit eigenen Homebereichen. Jeder der 4 User soll auf seinem PC sein Homelaufwerk eingebunden bekommen. Die PCs Haben unterschiedliche OS, 2x Win, 1x Mac und 1x Linux. Die PCs befinden sich nicht in einem Netzwerk.

Samba scheidet aus, NFS wohl auch (wegen der fehlenden User-Auth). Welche Loesung kann es hier noch geben? Hat jemand einen Denkanstoss fuer mich?


Viele Gruesse
Andreas


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Februar 2006)

Warum scheidet Samba aus? Ein SMB-Server kann auch durchaus fuer mehrere Netze da sein. Z.B. koennte auf ihn ueber das LAN oder auch ueber das Internet zugegriffen werden.
Beim Zugriff ueber das Internet sollte man aber immer etwas vorsichtig sein, da wuerde ich empfehlen, dass die Clients eine VPN-Verbindung zum Server aufbauen und darueber Samba nutzen.

Alternativ koennte im Grunde auch FTP genutzt werden.


----------



## xcomse (13. Februar 2006)

Ok, dann eine kleine Gegenfrage, ich kenne mich unter Windows nicht so pralle aus  Was muss zum Beispiel ein Windows-Nutzer tun, um ein Samba-Laufwerk permanent gemountet zu haben?

Zum Thema NFS, ich habe gelesen, dass es moeglich ist, NFS so zu konfigurieren, das einer bestimmten IP (einem bestimmten Rechnernamen) auch ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis zugewiesen werden kann. Kann man die als Ersatz fuer die fehlende User-Auth betrachten? Die Clients verfuegen allsamt ueber eine feste IP-Adresse (das ist bei uns in Schweden fast wie eine Hausnummer  )

Ganz andere Baustelle. Koennte die Problemstellung einfach mit einem LDAP-Szenario geloest werden?

Viele Gruesse
Andreas


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Februar 2006)

Um eine Samba-Freigabe zu mounten muss ein Windows-User genauso vorgehen wie beim mounten einer Windows-Freigabe, denn es ist technisch nichts anderes. Der Windows-User kriegt nichtmal mit, dass er da nicht mit Windows sondern mit Linux verbunden ist.
Um es mal einfach auszudruecken: Samba implementiert das Windows-Netzwerk fuer Linux.


----------

